# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy in CNC >  Các bác góp ý giúp em làm con máy hàn 3 dê với ạ !

## Oopsss

Kính thưa các bác ,các anh  chả là em chót dại nghe lời dụ dỗ xô đẩy của bác ""trọc phú" Tuấn trên diễn đàn nhà mình gần đây, thấy các bác các anh có nhiều dự án hay quá ,càng đọc em lại càng nghiện ! bứt dứt lắm lắm . nên em xin phép pót cái dự án con máy hàn 3 Dê  lên mong các bác các anh chỉ bảo góp ý cho em bớt thiếu thuốc  !
Khung máy em kiếm cái đế ở chợ sắt mua sẵn vuông 1mx1m ạ , thêm thắt khung gá trên trục X , Y thì tính ra hành làm việc khoảng 500x600, ( em nghĩ nhỏ vậy để thoải mái chọn  phương án kết cấu chả biết có đúng không nữa)
Zới trục Z em mua sẵn hành trình khoảng 250 -300. sản phẩm hàn của em no nhỏ tí ty thôi nên vậy là quá to với 1 cái ạ.
Em cũng tích góp được ít đồ và gạch xóa đến hết phần trục Z , đến phần sau  thì em u mê thần chưởng  ạ, không biết nên chọn phương án trục xoay thứ 4 và 5 của máy  như nào cho phù hợp với việc viết và chạy chương trình làm việc , lo nhất là lúc làm xong  đi tìm các bác, các anh viết chương trình gia công mà các bi lắc đầu bẻo : ''cháu làm thế này thì chú chịu '' là em đi chết luôn !
  trên  you to be'  em thấy , có 1 số máy hàn 3 dê  lắp thêm 2 trục xoay trên bàn máy,kiểu kiểu như hình bên dưới này, ngoài ra còn 1 kiểu khác là lắp 1 trục xoay trên bàn Z và 1 trục xoay trên bàn X   (không biết em cò thiếu kiểu nào khác không) 
 Viết đến đây em mong các bác, các anh góp ý cho em qua bước đầu khó vô này ạ !


Hình trên là phần khung em đang tính làm ! em mới tậu 3 con step asm66a cho em nó, ray trượt 20, vít bước 10 không biết tốc độ khi hàn khoảng  bao nhiêu, có dùng được không ợ?  bộ trục z em mua combo thk kr33 ạ sơ sơ như vậy thôi ạ

----------

